# m.tivo.com (Mobile TiVo Web) - want more data



## Rosenkavalier (Nov 9, 2001)

In lieu of a native iPhone app for TiVo, I'd like to see a beefed-up version of the Mobile TiVo web page (m.tivo.com). Right now, there is a huge disparity between what the mobile page has access to and what the main site (www.tivo.com) can get.

Primarily, access to the selected box's Now Playing and ToDo lists -- www.tivo.com has this data on-line, but m.tivo.com does not. I'm not concerned with it being all graphical and purty...I just want to be able to see my ToDo list when away and confirm what is going to be recorded.

Right now, if I want this I have to browse to www.tivo.com in the iPhone's Safari browser, and then either squint at the tiny text or blow up the page and scroll around like crazy. If this info was on a mobile-friendly page, it would make things a whole lot easier.


----------

